# clear blue monitor help



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Im not sure if this is the correct place, but I wondered if anyone has advice on clear blue fertility sticks. I am on CD 19 and still have 2 bars on my clearblue machine, when I look at the stick the, past few have a very dark oestrogen line (which means low oestrogen) and no LH line.
I'm going to start ivf injections in a week, would low oestrogen levels affect the chances of it working?


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Did the previous sticks have darker lh lines? If so you may have missed your peak. If not you could still peak in the next few days. I often go from no lh line to much darker overnight and then the following day get my peak. I'm not sure about injections and oestrogen though. When have you been told to start taking them in your cycle?


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

No they all only have the strong oestrogen line and no LH line, cbfm is still only showing 2 bars. I start next Saturday which will be day 26 of my cycle.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

What injections are you taking? I don't think you have ovulated yet if you have only been getting 1 dark line. I'm certainly no expert though x


----------



## enocar (Jan 17, 2014)

Not on meds atm, start in a week with 50ml of suprecur


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

If you don't get a period I would check that it is ok to start. I had to take norethisterone to bring on a period before I could start x


----------

